# Special Agent Christopher Lorek



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Agent*

*Christopher Lorek*

United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Sunday, May 19, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 17 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Training accident
*Location:* Virginia
*Incident Date:* 5/19/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Special Agent Christopher Lorek and Special Agent Stephen Shaw were killed in a training accident off the coast of Virginia Beach, Virginia.

Both agents were participating in a training exercise as part of the agency's Hostage Rescue Team, based out of Quantico, Virginia.

Special Agent Lorek had served with the Federal Bureau of Investigation for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and two young daughters.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Robert Mueller
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
J. Edgar Hoover Building
Washington, DC 20535

Phone: (202) 324-3000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21786-special-agent-christopher-lorek#ixzz2TmoGVCxo


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Lorek


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Agent


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

R.I.P. Special Agent Lorek


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

God Bless you S.A....You guys epitomize "high speed low drag"


----------

